#  Krankenpflege >   Wieder offene Port-Wunde >

## Monsti

Hallo Ihr Lieben,  am 3. Oktober wurde ich wieder mal in der medizinische Vollzugsanstalt inhaftiert. Ursache: eitrige Infektion des erst im August neu implantierten Ports. Das Ding musste also wieder raus.  :Angry:    Seit Mitte letzter Woche bin ich wieder zu Hause und werde jetzt mal wieder vom mobilen Pflegedienst versorgt. Seit Freitag wird die Port-Wunde mit Prontosan-Spülung und Aquacel-Ag-Einlagen versorgt. Seitdem schmerzt die Wunde und deren Umgebung wieder verstärkt, außerdem suppt sie so extrem, dass eigentlich 2x täglich ein neuer Verband rauf müsste. Die doppelt gelegten Kompressen sind innerhalb von 6-7 Stunden komplett durchtränkt.  Ich hänge mal ein Bild von der Wunde an. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch Tipps geben. Wäre toll.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
och Angie Du tust mir so richtig leid mit Deinen ständig offen bleibenden Ports.   :laughter01:  
Aber ich puste jetzt ganz kräftig mal ( macht man ja auch bei kleinen Kinder wenns mal weh tut), in Richtung Österreich, vielleicht hilft Dir ja der ankommende Windstoss
auch.  :laughter01:   
Spass muß sein und Kopf hoch, der Port wächst schon wieder zu ! 
Grüßle 
Obelix1962

----------


## Chris

Hallo Angie,  
wird denn die Wunde häufiger mal auch mechanisch gereinigt, so, dass die "gelblichen" Beläge weg sind?  
wie sieht denn die Wundumgebung mittlerweile aus? 
BTW: Gute Besserung!
Gruß Chris

----------


## Monsti

Hi Chris,  beim heutigen Verbandswechsel war die Wunde vereitert. Eine mechanische Reinigung ist nicht der Hit, weil sehr schmerzhaft. Wir versuchen es jetzt mit Nu-Gel (richtig geschrieben?). Die Wundumgebung ist leicht geschwollen und gerötet.  :angry_10:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Einen wirklichen Tip habe ich auch nicht, aber ich wünsche Dir Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung und keine Schmerzen!  
Ganz liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Chris

Hi Angie,  
Es tut mir leid, dass die mechanische Reinigung so schmerzhaft für dich ist (aber sie ist leider notwendig). Je nachdem wie "durchlässig" die Beläge sind, könnte man vorher vielleicht mal versuchen, anästhesierendes Gel auf eine aufgefaltete Kompresse zu geben, und die (unbenetzte seite) in die Wunde legen. 
Danach muß die Wunde natürlich ordentlich gespült werden, aber du solltest dann weniger spüren. 
Das Nu-Gel ist auch zur Auflösung der Beläge da, und ich hoffe, dass es diese bei dir gut löst.  
Auf die geröteten Wundränder (ohne Bild natürlich schwer zu beurteilen) könnte man ggf. ein wenig Zinköl zur "Pflege" auftragen.  
Allerdings muß man leider sagen, dass es für solche Wundbehandlungen in jedem Krankenhaus andere Standarts gibt.......hoffe das Nu-Gel zeigt Erfolg. 
Gute Besserung!!

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Chris,  vielen Dank für Deine Info. Die Wunde selbst sieht gegenüber dem im Eingangsposting angehängten Bild unverändert aus. Allerdings sind jetzt die Wundränder wulstig, rot und sehr empfindlich.  Auf die Wirkung von Nu-Gel bin ich echt gespannt ...  :m_yes:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Monsti! 
Würdest Du mir sagen, was "Nu-Gel" ist? Habe ich noch nie gehört. 
Danke und viele liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  kann ich Dir selber nicht sagen, ich kenne das Zeug nicht. Die Krankenschwestern vom Pflegedienst wollen es jetzt damit versuchen.  Hier mal eine Info: http://www.medizinfo.com/wundmanagement/nugel.htm  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Vielen Dank für den Link, werde ich morgen mal in Ruhe schauen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Wenn ...
...die Wunde sich brav verhält
...wir alle schön und kräftig weiter pusten
...der Chirug sauber arebteit
...und auch die Schwestern hinterher gut mit dem Verband umgehen und der neuen Wunde, dürftest du recht schnell wieder zu Hause ein denke ich. :b_wink: 
Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen und bin mir sicher, dass die Revision dir Erfolg bringt! :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo ihr lieben, 
ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue jahr gekommen? !! 
liebe monsti, 
auch dir ein gutes und schmerzarmeres jahr und weniger KH aufenthalte!!! 
wie sieht deine wunde aus?
wann sollst du nun wieder ins spital? 
ich drücke dir ganz doll die daumen das es super läuft und du schnell wieder heim darfst und vor allem das es auch was bringt und du dann ruhe hast!! 
lieben gruß und toi toi toi
elke

----------


## Monsti

1. Euch allen ein frohes Neues Jahr!!!  2. Die Wunde sieht noch genauso aus wie auf dem letzten Foto.  3. Habe eben einen Anruf vom KH Kufstein erhalten. Am kommenden Montag werde ich zwecks Wundrevision stationär aufgenommen. Juhuuuuu, endlich tut sich etwas!  Schneeflockengrüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Na das sind doch mal schöne Nachrichten, auch wenn ich Dir natürlich keine weitere OP wünsche!  
Nun hoffen wir mal, daß die Chirurgen das Problem anständig lösen und Du danach kein Pusten mehr brauchst! 
Drücke die Daumen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
ich werde ab Montag warscheinlich mit gebalten Fäusten rumlaufen müßen
die nun mal entstehen wenn man fest die Daumen drückt.
Wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle viel viel Erfolg bei der Wundrevision und das es diesmal anständig gemacht wird und genauso anständig und schnell verheilt wie sich das auch gehört.
Ansonsten zum Geburtstag hab ich Dir ja persönlich gratuliert wünsche ich Dir
EIN HEILSAMES GUTES NEUES JAHR ! 
Grüßle aus dem größten Dorf Deutschlands
Obelix1962

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo monsti, 
von mir auch festes virtuelles daumen drücken (mehr geht im moment nicht) kommt aber auch von herzen!
auf das die op top verläuft und du dann endlich ruhe bekommst! 
alles gute und melde dich bitte wenn du wieder da bist!
lieben gruß
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## Claus

Hallo Angie,
ab Montag werden die Daumen fester gedrückt, ist doch klar!  Und komm bald wieder! 
Viele Grüße und Toi toi toi
Claus

----------


## mämchen

Liebe Angie,
für morgen und die nächsten Tage sind die Daumen für dich ganz fest gedrückt - mal sehen, was mein Chef sagt, wenn ich deshalb den Kuli nicht halten kann...
Nee, im ernst: alles Gute für dich,     :s_thumbup:   
Ute    :peace_2_cut:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  vielen Dank für's Daumendrücken! Seit heute nachmittag bin ich wieder zu Hause.  Aaaalso: Das Übel war ein Fremdkörper, um den sich ein fettes Granulom gebildet hatte. Außerdem war das Innere der Wundtasche bereits nektrotisch. Wurde also Zeit ...  Nun wurde das Ganze über 7 cm Länge aufgeschnitten, Fremdkörper, Granulom und alles sonstige ungesund ausschauende Gewebe entfernt und mit viel Optimismus genäht. Leider entpuppte sich die Wunde beim heutigen Verbandswechsel wieder als ziemlich stark entzündet, so dass ich übermorgen nochmals zur Kontrolle nach Kufstein fahren muss. Evtl. muss ein Teil der Naht vorzeitig wieder geöffnet werden.  Eine Frage an unsere Experten: Was bitte heißt *"putride"*?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Claus

Hallo Angie, :nice_day_cut:   
schön, dass Du wieder zu Hause bist. Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt, heißt es doch so schön. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es trotz aktueller Entzündung endlich verheilt. Also weiterhin Daumen drücken! :s_thumbup:   
Liebe Grüße :smelling_flower:  
Claus

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Das unten stehende habe ich gerade bei Yahoo gefunden, vielleicht hilft es Dir etwas weiter!  * *Putride Infektionen:**hervorgerufen durch Fäulniserreger**als Polyinfektion oder als Mischinfektion mit pyogenen Keimen**Proteus vulgaris**Streptokokkus anaerobius und putridus**Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  danke, alles klar. Das passt ja zur Nekrose, die sie ja hoffentlich komplett entfernt haben. Warum sonst so ein vergleichsweise riesiger Schnitt? Abstrich bzw. Probe für die Pathologie wurde gemacht, das Ergebnis liegt aber noch nicht vor.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
so ist das nun mal mit den gehörnten Sternzeichen 
zäh bis auf Teufel komm heraus
und wenn die was haben dann habens die richtig ! 
Schön das Du wieder im Netz bist vor allem wieder zu Hause
war schon fast einsam hier "grinz" 
Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung von wem ?     
Obelix1962 
PS: Ich freu mich Dich wieder im Forum zu haben.

----------


## Stiefelchen

*hi monsti,*  *ja fein das du wieder da bist!!!* *hab öfter an dich gedacht und gehofft das alle klar geht und sie endlich alles sauber kriegen damit du endlich ruhe bekommst, wenn ich aber lese das es sich schon wieder entzündet *nenene* das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!!!!*  *das die eine wundkompresse vergessen haben und das NIE aufgefallen ist, find ich ja schon ein hammer!!!* *aber eigentlich sollten sie deswegen 3fach gut aufgepasst haben jetzt das alles sauber ist!! wollen wir es mal hoffen.*  *ich drücke dir die daumen und puste mal wieder in deine richtung, damit es schnell und sauber heilt!!!!* *weiterhin alles gute, gute besserung und toi toi toi*  *lieben gruß* *elke-stiefelchen*
deren psyche und schmerzen noch verrückt spielen

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Angie, 
seit du dich zurückgemeldet hast, hab ich wieder mit puuuuuuuuusten angefangen. Inzwischen warst du bestimmt noch mal zum nachgucken, wie siehts denn heute aus? Entzündungsfrei? Ich drück die Daumen noch dazu!
Liebe Grüße                  :nice_day_cut:   
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Hi Ute,  keine Ahnung, wie's jetzt aussieht. Habe den Verband nicht mehr abgemacht. Morgen fahre ich zum Ziehen der Fäden ins KH nach Kufstein ... wenn danach alles dicht bleibt, bin ich zufrieden.  Liebe Dankeschöngrüße an alle Puster!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:   Angie

----------


## Monsti

Huhu alle,  bitte auf der Stelle mit dem Pusten aufhören und ruhig durchatmen!!!  :Grin:    Heute war ich zum Ziehen der Fäden im KH, und sowohl der Doc als auch ich waren sehr zufrieden. Im Anhang seht Ihr das super Ergebnis.  Fröhliche Grüße von Angie (die morgen eine ausgiebige Duschorgie veranstalten wird ...)

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Mensch, SUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Und viel Spaß morgen bei der Duschorgie!  
Dann kann ich den Kompressor ja den Tauchern zurückgeben, damit die ihre Flaschen wieder füllen können, es hat sich nun ausgepustet!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Mensch, Angie, 
das freut mich! Sieht richtig gut aus, jetzt wirds bestimmt was! 
Liebe Grüße              :s_thumbup:   
Ute  
Pusten hab ich eingestelt, es stürmt draußen schon genug!

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
ich habs ja gleich gesagt das wird schon wieder.. 
Ich hoffe Du hast Dir ein zwei Fädchen aufgehoben um beim nächsten mal (hoffentlich nicht) deiner Wunde zeigen zu können das es auch anderster geht. 
Blasebalg hab ich gleich ausgeschalten und meine Backen haben sich auch wieder normalisiert, hängen zwar jetzt ein wenig runter aber das bekomme ich schnell in den Griff. 
Stoß da jetzt einfach mal auf Dich aus der Ferne an mit einem leckeren Lemberger aus der Region. 
Weiterhin toi toi toi und das Du gesund jetzt bleibst 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Lemberger .... mhhhhhh *schmatz*

----------


## Claus

Hallo Angie,  das liest man ja gerne. Bin gespannt, was Du übermorgen vom Duschen erzählen kannst-wirst ja wohl 24 Stunden drunter bleiben. :a_plain111:   Ähhh, mit dem Pusten aufhören passt jetzt echt schlecht, ich habe doch für Morgen extra ein bisschen Wind bestellt... :m_wimp_notext:

----------


## Teetante

*Hah! Claus! DU bist es also schuld, daß der Orkan auch hier vorbeischaut! Ertappt!  
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

ups...

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, Claus, brauchst Dich gar nicht ducken oder verstecken!  
Mensch Du, hier geht schon gut der Sturm los, immer mal wieder und immer mehr, und bei Euch Richtung Mettmann? 
Stürmische Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Wir haben vorhin die Pergola zum Nachbarn hin mit Kabel festgezurrt und warten jetzt auf das was da kommt. :black_day_cut:   
Gespannte Grüße
Claus

----------


## Teetante

*Habe auch gerade alles auf den Balkonen (einer an der Küche und einer am Wohnzimmer) vorm Wegfliegen gerettet! Das Schlimmste soll lt. Nachrichten hier erst heute am späten Nachmittag bis in die Nacht hinein ankommen, auch ich warte gespannt auf das, was da noch kommen wird!  
Hier geht alle naslang Tatütata, die haben wohl schon gut zu tun! Hoffen wir mal, daß nichts wirklich Schlimmes passiert! 
Lach, Monsti, nun haben wir richtigen Wind zum Pusten hier und nun willst Du ihn nicht mehr! So ein Ärger aber auch!     
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Monsti

Hi Ihr Lieben,  keine Sorge, für Wind ist auch hier gesorgt - angeblich soll sich der Orkan bei uns ab heute nacht austoben. Bisher ist hier gar nix - sozusagen die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ...  :Smiley:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Monsti

So, Ihr Lieben,  seit der letzten Nacht ist der Orkan auch bei uns und hat mein liebevoll gestapeltes Brennholz großzügig innerhalb und außerhalb des Grundstücks verteilt. Der Sturm ist immer noch da, wobei es jetzt nur noch heftige Böen sind.  Sturmerprobt und mit sturmfreier Bude (Göga hat Nachdienst) grüßt Euch die Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Mensch, deine Wunde sieht ja nun echt suuuuuper aus! 
Wie war die Dusche?
Ich freue mich echt total für dich, dass du es woh endlich überstanden hast! Jetzt ist hoffentlich mal ein Weilchen Ruhe! "Kyrill" ist auch vorbei, damit hoffentlich auch deine Probleme! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Monsti

Danke Julia,  hab jetzt wirklich Ruhe *freu*. Jetzt wenden wir uns der nächsten Baustelle zu: Rektumamputation, also wieder was Größeres, aber wenn's akut wird, mache ich einen neuen Thread auf. Da brauche ich nämlich Tipps und noch viel mehr Daumendrücken als bei dieser nervigen Dauerwunde.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
war ja auch Zeit und nachdem jetzt der Schnee kommt und Du in den Skianzug ja auch wieder reinschlüpfen musst ist das auch besser so. 
Aber Spass bei Seite die offene Wund war wirklich nicht schön anzuschauen. 
Wenn's noch nicht ganz verheilt ist pust ich jetzt nachdem der Sturm vorbei ist auch noch ein klein wenig weiter bis dann alles verheilt ist 
Gute Besserung
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Hi Obelix,  danke, brauchst aber nimmer pusten, die Narbe ist vollkommen problemlos verheilt und sehr schön geworden. In einigen Wochen dürfte nurmehr ein dünner Strich zu sehen sein.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti,  *TOLL !* *Luftsprünge*  *mach ich jetzt.* Hab ich Dir ja von Anfang an gesagt  so ne kleine Narbe wirft die Angie nicht um !  Grüßle Obelix1962

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo monsti, 
wenn auch sehr spät, dennoch von herzen! 
ich freu mich das du endlich ruhe hast mit dieser doofen portgeschichte!!!!! 
super! 
nun erhol dich erstmal von den ganzen strapazen bevor du das nächste angehst!! 
alles gute, lieben gruß
elke-stiefelchen

----------


## Küken

NEIN!!!!!!!!!! 
Sie ist doch mal zu :Huh?:  Hab i ja doch noch was verpasst   :Smiley:  
Ich hoffe das das jetzt auch brav zu bleibt sonst meld ich mich wieder mal zwei monate nicht wenn das hilft   :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

*@küken,* 
untersteh Dich  ! 
Jetzt warst Du wohl selbst lang genug außer Gefecht gesetzt !  * WIR* *
ALLE**
SIND*  *FROH*  *DICH*  *WIEDER*  *IM*  *FORUM*  *ZU*  *HABEN !*

----------


## trockenkeks

gelöscht Dieses Naturmittel enthält natürliches Penicillin und Enzyme, die sich auf die Wundheilung total positiv auswirken. Allerdings ist die Tinktur logischerweise in Alkohol gelöst und deshalb ist es absolut notwendig , dsass Du beim Auftragen das Auge so gut abschirmst, damit keine Lösung ins Auge gerät. gelöscht gelöscht. Liebe grüsse und gute Besserung Doris

----------


## Muschel

_hab mir erlaubt das Zitat zu löschen, da ich es ja oben auch bearbeitet habe. Danke für dein Verständnis_ 
Erstens glaube ich nicht an Wundermittel.  
Zweitens ist das eindeutig Werbung hier für Unfug, noch dazu mit Preisangabe.  
Drittens meine ich mich an eine Regel (NUB) erinnern zu können, die genau das nicht zuläßt.  
Viertens sollte ich mich täuschen, dann entschuldigung.

----------


## lucy230279

@muschel 
ja du hast recht, werde entsprechenden Beitrag gleich ändern.

----------

